# "Daring Diagonal Dovetails"



## 23tony (Dec 8, 2017)

Just watched this episode of Woodwright's Shop, if anyone is familiar with it. The dovetails he did were a double-angle that resulted in the diagonal "dovetail" look on BOTH of the outer corners. It involved cutting both angles diagonally, and also cutting a slope on the inside that the dovetail slid into. It locks the joint in pretty solidly from all directions, other than pushing inward.

I'm looking for more information about this type of joint but I can't seem to find anything, probably because I'm not quite sure what to look for. Can anyone help me out on this? I would really like to understand it better!


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

hmmm….
never seen that but i just found this.





Is this what you are looking for?
Jon


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Jon:
https://www.pbs.org/video/woodwrights-shop-daring-diagonal-dovetails/

What more are you looking for beyond what was in the show? Just a term to look for? Try "rising dovetail"


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Are you talking about like Abe Lincolns "impossible" mallet? Or something like that? If so, Third Coast Craftsman does a good video on his build


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Saint Roy of the sharpened chisel is such a fun time. Great post.


----------



## 23tony (Dec 8, 2017)

> Jon:
> https://www.pbs.org/video/woodwrights-shop-daring-diagonal-dovetails/
> 
> What more are you looking for beyond what was in the show? Just a term to look for? Try "rising dovetail"
> ...


Maybe some diagrams, photos, etc. Basically a couple OTHER examples of making them. I've rewound several times and it's still not clicking - I'm wondering if a slightly different explanation, even just a different format, might help it to do so.


----------

